# so Ebola is not a threat??



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Suspected Ebola patient on Gold Coast

Gold coast a man has been rushed to hospital with ebola symptoms, we know they take up to 3 weeks to show....

Not confirmed yet, but if your head is still in the sand... And this is not enough to raise a alarm good luck to you


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

No worries mate. Just get Obama care.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

That hundred years of better nutrition and breeding is way on your side when you add avoidance, washing, household sanitation and contact surfaces, multi-vitamin and immune promoting foods like oatmeal, sassafras tea - yes, you can figure it is gonna be a mess, probably 100,000 by christmas? 
But that does not mean it will be that way for you or where you are, or that you don't and can't have a hell of an advantage.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

oddapple said:


> *That hundred years of better nutrition and breeding is way on your side when you add avoidance, washing, household sanitation and contact surfaces, multi-vitamin and immune promoting foods like oatmeal, sassafras tea* - yes, you can figure it is gonna be a mess, probably 100,000 by christmas?
> But that does not mean it will be that way for you or where you are, or that you don't and can't have a hell of an advantage.


You are absolutely right.

About 7 yrs ago, my wife had stage 4 cancer. Her lymph nodes looked like clusters of grapes throughout her torso. She chose a very aggressive treatment called CHOP (I think). During those months of chemo her immune system was totally useless. She might as well have been a walking petri slide.
I used to wash the groceries, including the cans, bottles, wrappers, bags... everything. Her cancer is in remission now. I do not wash everything like I did before. However, I have gel cleaner on my desk at work, cars, GHB, everywhere. I am not claustrophobic about elevators but they are a virtual breeding ground for every illness in America. Oh Yeah - be clean.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

oddapple said:


> That hundred years of better nutrition and breeding is way on your side when you add avoidance, washing, household sanitation and contact surfaces, multi-vitamin and immune promoting foods like oatmeal, sassafras tea - yes, you can figure it is gonna be a mess, probably 100,000 by christmas?
> But that does not mean it will be that way for you or where you are, or that you don't and can't have a hell of an advantage.


"Better nutrition and BREEDING"? Really? I guess those health care people from the U.S. and Europe who caught it must not be the products of a good "breeding" program.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

well clearly you're not, so I'd be extra careful ~


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

pheniox17 said:


> Suspected Ebola patient on Gold Coast
> 
> Gold coast a man has been rushed to hospital with ebola symptoms, we know they take up to 3 weeks to show....
> 
> Not confirmed yet, but if your head is still in the sand... And this is not enough to raise a alarm good luck to you


Experts give it a less than 3% chance of reaching U.S. soil.
For now, I trust their judgement.
That doesn't stand to imply that I've taken zero precautions, I'm a prepper after all.
But my level of worry is about a .5 out of 10.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Unless Ebola becomes pneumonic, which means it is aresolized, I am in ZERO danger of catching it. Even then, I am in virtually no danger of catching it.

I only have close contact with one other person, a person who is equally unlikely to get it.

I live where there are trees and grass and hills and bunnies and squirrels and deer and turkey, not teeming hordes of other people.


----------



## oldmurph58 (Feb 8, 2014)

if its nothin to worry about why are doctors catching it? are they not the ones with the best training and education vis a vis disease? so doctors are gettin infected, but we shouldnt worry about it, all the africans and tourists returning from these places pose no danger, after all we should trust the govt. and the cdc. yeah, right.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I read that the three biggies for transmitting are taxi's, airports, "of course", and cell phones. Don't understand the cell thing, I'm the only one who uses my phone. Maybe its like using pens at the bank, I always use my own. Ever see someone cough with a pen in their hand, yep! From one surface to the next.jmo.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

oldmurph58 said:


> if its nothin to worry about why are doctors catching it? are they not the ones with the best training and education vis a vis disease? so doctors are gettin infected, but we shouldnt worry about it, all the africans and tourists returning from these places pose no danger, after all we should trust the govt. and the cdc. yeah, right.


Because doctors are in Africa where isolation and controls are very, very difficult to maintain. They just don't have the equipment and procedures available that we do here. I can't go into details as to how I know what I am talking about for OPSEC reasons, but I do actually know what I am talking about.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

pheniox17 said:


> Suspected Ebola patient on Gold Coast
> 
> Gold coast a man has been rushed to hospital with ebola symptoms, we know they take up to 3 weeks to show....
> 
> Not confirmed yet, but if your head is still in the sand... And this is not enough to raise a alarm good luck to you


He flew in from a high risk area and had the Ebola symptoms, which are the same as a bad cold or flu in the beginning. It doesn't take three weeks at that point.

From the article, which was posted yesterday...



> "The gentleman has no symptoms suggestive of ebola virus disease, but we've decided to send off some blood samples for testing, and we'll get those results later tonight," Dr Young said on Thursday afternoon.


Has it been reported that he is, indeed, infected with the Ebola virus?

Hopefully, this is a non-event.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)




----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

"after all we should trust the govt. and the cdc. yeah, right."

No, I believe it is in people's best interest to be vigilant for their selves. I feel like the news I log in to get is now no better really than msm, just our version.
I think the who & cdc thinks this is a thing that makes them sooo important that they are now autonomous! They'really doing and saying whatever they want and cherry picking news.

There is no secret mystery of the Cia about countries declining to open their treasuries at the command of....such a bunch....just because they manipulate a story when they think they can crowbar money without disclosure, too many funny things and manipulate the public games. It stinks. It's so fishy in more than one way that - well, guess we'll just have to see.

I think the previous efforts were costly and clearly ineffective and I guess other countries may feel that they'really being hosed to pay for something other than they thought and maybe feel some countries can pay for their own projects?


----------



## oldmurph58 (Feb 8, 2014)

salt n pepper good vid kinda makes the point i TRIED to make. people will catch most any bug goin around, airborne or not, unless you live in a isolation tank. at the hospitals and nurseing homes the staff nurses and docs get sick right along with the patients. by the time we know we are infected, we've brought it home with us.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Ebola----Ecoli, what are you going to do about it. Well let me tell ya, Nothing. It is here on this planet and all we can do is hope it doesn't effect 20k people in Africa. If it does it has a foothold to effect millions. But it is not my concern as of now.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

I have stayed out of this because I do not believe it can be contained.

Imagine this:
Terrorist buy plane tickets for 30 suicide host. Ten are exposed 4 days before departure; ten 2 days and ten on departure date. Then teams of three are put on ten different planes. Each of the ten planes have a 4, 2 and day of departure suicide host. The ten planes' final destinations are ten different US cities.

The terrorist have watchmen in each of the ten cities. Once outbreaks are confirmed they announce what they did except say they targeted 30 cities.

There my friends is our most likely SHTF occurrence and damn few of any of us prep peers are prepared.

Terrorist or not this might be the pandemic of our modern age.

Now go see if you can sleep.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Denton said:


> He flew in from a high risk area and had the Ebola symptoms, which are the same as a bad cold or flu in the beginning. It doesn't take three weeks at that point.
> 
> From the article, which was posted yesterday...
> 
> ...


Update, was released from hospital today, no info given if he was confirmed or not, or what else he could have had ppe measures tho was quite alarming (that's lack of)


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

oddapple said:


> But that does not mean it will be that way for you or where you are, or that you don't and can't have a hell of an advantage.


This, had to think about this one...

Yes I have a advantage, wait I don't, not due to diet but underlying medical conditions...

So how many in your area are overweight?? Unfit??? Suffer asthma or some other medical condition??

In places like Africa its just poor diet and hygiene that we get told about, look at the west, drug dependent, lazy, and a string of other "first world" social "advances" leaves us open for issues like Ebola, the spread rate reduced, death toll slightly reduced, but the effects will be massive... But in some areas death toll will be extremely high... Due to those underlying medical conditions...

Just because we are in a first world country dose not make us invincible


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

I think that if you believe that you don't need to be concerned about ebola because you live here in the United States then you are deluding yourself. Someone can catch ebola, get on a plane, and be in the United States before any symptoms appear. IMO ebola WILL come here, it is just how bad it will get. I DON'T believe that it is likely to have the same devastating affect as the Spanish Flu had during WW1, nor the Black Death, but I believe that it WILL come here.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Notsoyoung said:


> I think that if you believe that you don't need to be concerned about ebola because you live here in the United States then you are deluding yourself. Someone can catch ebola, get on a plane, and be in the United States before any symptoms appear. IMO ebola WILL come here, it is just how bad it will get. I DON'T believe that it is likely to have the same devastating affect as the Spanish Flu had during WW1, nor the Black Death, but I believe that it WILL come here.


Then I think one had better be their self a first world person as best as they can, inside and out, because the excuse "well, I don't have to do anything! I'm ignorant and childish!" May still pay but now carries a present lethal risk.
There may be only so much we can do, as ever, and as ever, we are best to do it.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

sorry, I meant both of you.

Basically, once something goes so far, it's like a fire that is too hot to get close enough to try.
Very soon, even the "hospice camps" will not be enough and they will be "ravished". In that case, the "world" will be more occupied trying to prevent escape and entry into other countries - if things were normal. 
But the who issued a world warning which I still think should say "promise" and be more honest, so yes. You will see signs saying "do not approach house" and people washing their shoes in bleach water and guzzling blood benefactors and disease fighters.
I hate to say it, but this is exactly like every other pandemic and having attained wildfire status now, the worst is most likely going to be true within 90 days.
You will see the bullshitting, bumbling idiots make a real atrocity of it and martial law is "justifiable" as is the dehumanizing of people to the status of bio hazardous with no rights at all.
But don't take my word for it. The press will start the steering any day now...


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Notsoyoung said:


> I think that if you believe that you don't need to be concerned about ebola because you live here in the United States then you are deluding yourself. Someone can catch ebola, get on a plane, and be in the United States before any symptoms appear. IMO ebola WILL come here, it is just how bad it will get. I DON'T believe that it is likely to have the same devastating affect as the Spanish Flu had during WW1, nor the Black Death, but I believe that it WILL come here.


You can't make the childish claim that any of us are deluding ourselves for not putting much worry into this.
Decades and decades of history have shown that things like this rarely make it on to our soil, even if prevalent elsewhere.
This is not the first time Ebola has sprung up in modern times, and we haven't been affected to any significant degree before.
There is no historical evidence that you can point to that shows we are susceptible to things like this.
For now, it is only speculation.
It isn't wise to insult others when you can't provide evidence to support your own claim.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Kauboy said:


> You can't make the childish claim that any of us are deluding ourselves for not putting much worry into this.
> Decades and decades of history have shown that things like this rarely make it on to our soil, even if prevalent elsewhere.
> This is not the first time Ebola has sprung up in modern times, and we haven't been affected to any significant degree before.
> There is no historical evidence that you can point to that shows we are susceptible to things like this.
> ...


Smallpox....


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Just an update. http://www.nytimes.com/2014/09/12/o...dit_tnt_20140911&nlid=745484&tntemail0=y&_r=2

With the thought of deploying military aircraft to the region or hospital teams, it's only a matter of time before someone goofs and we see it here in the us. Also did you note that Ebola Reston (re the hot zone) was an airborne strain.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

oddapple said:


> well clearly you're not, so I'd be extra careful ~


I'd be very careful how you denigrate other posters. It's already starting to look like you might be a troll.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

pheniox17 said:


> Smallpox....


Kindly provide the evidence.
When was the last pandemic of smallpox in the U.S.?

EDIT:
I'm going to add to this before it gets out of hand like it always seems to.
I am NOT stating that we are 100% safe from an ebola pandemic on US soil. 
I am simply stating that we have little reason to fear it yet.
It will spread to many other places before it comes to America.
The world will begin to see this spread, and take precautions.
First world countries will take the most stringent precautions, which could drastically affect economies around the world, but will be extremely effective at keeping the infection outside of our borders.
I do accept that cases may crop up in the U.S., but they won't be ignored like people think, and allowed to spread rampantly.
We have entire organizations devoted to tracking and stopping the spread of infectious diseases for this very purpose.

Too many are trying to be the first to identify "patient zero" in the US as some kind of "I told ya so".
The first, 5th, even 10th person to contract it here will NOT make an outbreak.
We have 300 MILLION people here, stretched across almost 4 MILLION square miles.
A huge percentage of these people are spread out my hundreds of miles of barren nothingness.
It is almost impossible to have a nationwide pandemic with figures like this.

In Africa, there are over 1 BILLION people, and only .002% of the population is expected to be infected by October.

When you look at the figures, it is just not logical to get worked up over it.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Kauboy said:


> Kindly provide the evidence.
> When was the last pandemic of smallpox in the U.S.?


Kindly look up your own history, wasn't that a massive problem for the indigenous population or dose this Aussie know more early american history than you??

Your implying that the USA is immune to infectious diseases, because its never been effected by one... So all those Indians dying of smallpox just don't count


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I haven't read all of this yet. But id just like to say that its good to cover all bases and treat everything as a threat. 

Id also like to mention polio. And diphtheria. But those have been done away with vaccinations. Or don't we believe in those? Every time things get dirty these diseases come back. What was that disease that broke out in the Caribbean after that earthquake.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

SARGE7402 said:


> I'd be very careful how you denigrate other posters. It's already starting to look like you might be a troll.


Maybe other posters should not put out what they don't want back. If you don't have a contribution of merit, what's it your business. Maybe you should hang around awhile and see those two in action more before you start calling people troll.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Notsoyoung said:


> I think that if you believe that you don't need to be concerned about ebola because you live here in the United States then you are deluding yourself. Someone can catch ebola, get on a plane, and be in the United States before any symptoms appear. IMO ebola WILL come here, it is just how bad it will get. I DON'T believe that it is likely to have the same devastating affect as the Spanish Flu had during WW1, nor the Black Death, but I believe that it WILL come here.


OK, I can go with that. Now, what do you think the chances are that it will come to the US and end up in, say, Clio, Iowa? How much time should the good folks in Clio (simlar to the area I live in, although that's not where I am) spend worrying about getting Ebola? My thought? Exactly zero seconds.

They are far better off worrying about power outages, weather related problems, pretty much ANYTHING other than Ebola.

Google Clio. Take a look at the place. Ebola central? I think not.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

pheniox17 said:


> Kindly look up your own history, wasn't that a massive problem for the indigenous population or dose this Aussie know more early american history than you??
> 
> Your implying that the USA is immune to infectious diseases, because its never been effected by one... So all those Indians dying of smallpox just don't count


So you're tactic is, throw out a flippant and ill researched answer, provide no evidence, and then when questioned for evidence to support your claim, respond with insults of intelligence and ignore the request? Not a great strategy.

I never said we were immune... stop with the strawmen. It's getting old.

Modern medicine in the U.S. will not allow another pandemic to erupt.
I can't understand why so many are resulting to fear tactics over something like this.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

pheniox17 said:


> Kindly look up your own history, wasn't that a massive problem for the indigenous population or dose this Aussie know more early american history than you??
> 
> Your implying that the USA is immune to infectious diseases, because its never been effected by one... So all those Indians dying of smallpox just don't count


This is what I mean by idiotic - is there anyone left on earth that doesn't know American history well enough to know that the Indian small pox was done on purpose?
You say all that snotty, hateful crud and no, you are not correct. Geez!


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

They are far better off worrying about power outages, weather related problems, pretty much ANYTHING other than Ebola.

Google Clio. Take a look at the place. Ebola central? I think not."

You are right, if so it is after Christmas and then some for you.
But, do add respiratory illnesses to weather and thar list. That's what it's looking like you get.
There are 3 pot. Lethal here right now, ebola being the least likely to strike anything but big big wads of susceptible population.
Enterovirus and sars-like your way.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Oh offs, OK smallpox it was first introduced by wait for it, accident, found to be effective in killing the locals, then used as a weapon... Been a few years since I was at school but that was one of the few topics worth taking interest in.. But what do I know, history must not have any meaning because it continues to repeat itself, ignore Ebola threats if that's where you like having your head in the sand and worry more about solar storms, it seems to give both you guys a bigger hard on... 

What's hard to get?? No pandemics have ever happened in the USA, that's a load of shit and you know it, intential or not smallpox was still a pandemic... You also have rabies, and the plague as issues (minor) should forget about them too, but no, the USA is immune because its full of arrogant pricks like yourselves... So nothing will ever happen


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

pheniox17 said:


> Oh offs, OK smallpox it was first introduced by wait for it, accident, found to be effective in killing the locals, then used as a weapon... Been a few years since I was at school but that was one of the few topics worth taking interest in.. But what do I know, history must not have any meaning because it continues to repeat itself, ignore Ebola threats if that's where you like having your head in the sand and worry more about solar storms, it seems to give both you guys a bigger hard on...
> 
> What's hard to get?? No pandemics have ever happened in the USA, that's a load of shit and you know it, intential or not smallpox was still a pandemic... You also have rabies, and the plague as issues (minor) should forget about them too, but no, the USA is immune because its full of arrogant pricks like yourselves... So nothing will ever happen


True to form, you still ignore what you read... or you just don't read at all. I never said anything about being immune.

It's like talking with my 6 year old...

And the personal attacks are unnecessary. Stop it now.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> True to form, you still ignore what you read... or you just don't read at all. I never said anything about being immune.
> 
> It's like talking with my 6 year old...
> 
> And the personal attacks are unnecessary. Stop it now.


Gang you are all not paying attention to what is happening. It's all well and good to medivac one sick american on a special aircraft with all the precautions. Limited exposure and thank god no one else infected. We're now looking at deploying american military assets to assist - medical personnel, field hospitals, aircraft and support and security personnel. Now we're looking at exposing a substantial 50 - 200 military folks. what's the odds one comes down with the illness and gets back to the us without the symptoms surfacing?

And P's right just cause we live in the USofA doesn't give us an automatic immunity.

It didn;t during the 1919 flu pandemic


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

SARGE7402 said:


> Gang you are all not paying attention to what is happening. It's all well and good to medivac one sick american on a special aircraft with all the precautions. Limited exposure and thank god no one else infected. We're now looking at deploying american military assets to assist - medical personnel, field hospitals, aircraft and support and security personnel. Now we're looking at exposing a substantial 50 - 200 military folks. what's the odds one comes down with the illness and gets back to the us without the symptoms surfacing?
> 
> And P's right just cause we live in the USofA doesn't give us an automatic immunity.
> 
> It didn;t during the 1919 flu pandemic


Your concern over exposing our military to this threat is completely justifiable.
Why we are actively injecting Americans into the scene is beyond my explanation.

As for P's assertion about immunity, nobody was making that claim in the first place.
He built a strawman from my comment, and thought it was clever.
We very well could see cases, as I stated above. But it will not be allowed to reach pandemic levels with our protocols.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Kauboy said:


> True to form, you still ignore what you read... or you just don't read at all. I never said anything about being immune.
> 
> It's like talking with my 6 year old...
> 
> And the personal attacks are unnecessary. Stop it now.


You are getting it. Sarge takes longer....there isn't anything but tactics and back and forth stupid head games. Don't even respond after the first couple because it's just bait.

The Pretend Game That We Are "arrogant" and think it can't come here because we're special is the only place, usual content and contribution that comes from there. Watch and think a little?


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Why we are actively injecting Americans into the scene is beyond my explanation."

I think some people wish it would burn through their country and solve their problems - I bet there have been people trying to get a highly effective, short burn killer (6-22 months or so, not years) out there for awhile.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

oddapple said:


> You are getting it. Sarge takes longer....there isn't anything but tactics and back and forth stupid head games. Don't even respond after the first couple because it's just bait.
> 
> The Pretend Game That We Are "arrogant" and think it can't come here because we're special is the only place, usual content and contribution that comes from there. Watch and think a little?


I've been playing this game with them for a while now. Seems to repeat itself often.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> I've been playing this game with them for a while now. Seems to repeat itself often.


Kboy I'm not sure if odd has got your post and mine mixed up. He seems to thimk that I don't believe ebola will come here.

And just for your information, prepping isn't some game that some of us play to keep ourselves entertained. Nor is it about some hypothetical event that most likely will never occur.

But hey you're in texas and have those wide open spaces to get lost in.

?Good luck


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Some things to consider...



> September 2014 - AFRICA - The killer virus is spreading like wildfire, Liberia's defense minister said on Tuesday he pleaded for UN assistance. A German Ebola expert tells DW the virus must "burn itself out" in that part of the world. His statement might alarm many people. But Jonas Schmidt-Chanasit of the Bernhard Nocht Institute for Tropical Medicine in Hamburg told DW that he and his colleagues are losing hope for Sierra Leone and Liberia, two of the countries worst hit by the recent Ebola epidemic. "The right time to get this epidemic under control in these countries has been missed," he said. That time was May and June. "Now it is too late." Schmidt-Chanasit expects the virus will "burn itself out" in this part of the world. With other words: It will more or less infect everybody and half of the population - in total about five million people - could die. Stop the virus from spilling over to other countries. Schmidt-Chanasit knows that it is a hard thing to say. He stresses that he doesn't want international help to stop. Quite the contrary: He demands "massive help." For Sierra Leone and Liberia, though, he thinks "it is far from reality to bring enough help there to get a grip on the epidemic." According to the virologist, the most important thing to do now is to prevent the virus from spreading to other countries, "and to help where it is still possible, in Nigeria and Senegal for example." Moreover, much more money has to be put into evaluating suitable vaccines, he added.


Ebola Virologist: fight against Ebola outbreaks in Sierra Leone and Liberia is already lost ? 5 million people could die | The Extinction Protocol



> If certain mutations occurred, it would mean that just breathing would put one at risk of contracting Ebola. Infections could spread quickly to every part of the globe, as the H1N1 influenza virus did in 2009, after its birth in Mexico.
> 
> Why are public officials afraid to discuss this? They don't want to be accused of screaming "Fire!" in a crowded theater - as I'm sure some will accuse me of doing. But the risk is real, and until we consider it, the world will not be prepared to do what is necessary to end the epidemic.
> 
> In 2012, a team of Canadian researchers proved that Ebola Zaire, the same virus that is causing the West Africa outbreak, could be transmitted by the respiratory route from pigs to monkeys, both of whose lungs are very similar to those of humans. Richard Preston's 1994 best seller "The Hot Zone" chronicled a 1989 outbreak of a different strain, Ebola Reston virus, among monkeys at a quarantine station near Washington. The virus was transmitted through breathing, and the outbreak ended only when all the monkeys were euthanized. We must consider that such transmissions could happen between humans, if the virus mutates.


http://www.nytimes.com/2014/09/12/o...dit_tnt_20140911&nlid=745484&tntemail0=y&_r=2


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Yes, that's about it. 90 days, anywhere what? 200 miles from any big port, air or water would be a possibility....don't call that more than a guess based on past vs now - not the variables we will try to contain it.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

But hey you're in texas and have those wide open spaces to get lost in."

I don't think down here, we're gonna be able to hide. We will hope bein' late to killin' someone else gets us drove on by.
The militias are down there, but it keeps piling up. Like they can't see what a thing they are creating, or we literally will have a zombie invasion.
All that in all those acres of an otheris normal day. 

Oh look, there's a party of illegals cutting through....wonder if they are obisis plague bots or just regular people? Got to wonder these days....


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

SARGE7402 said:


> Kboy I'm not sure if odd has got your post and mine mixed up. He seems to thimk that I don't believe ebola will come here.
> 
> And just for your information, prepping isn't some game that some of us play to keep ourselves entertained. Nor is it about some hypothetical event that most likely will never occur.
> 
> ...


Just like P, you miss the point of posts all the time.

I wasn't referring to prepping being a game, but rather the back and forth "tennis match", if you will, of me responding to baseless accusations and strawman arguments, like the one you used to illicit this response.
To those who see the back and forth, and how you and P twist posts, and how folks like me untwist them and hit them back, it's quite the game.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Funny I usually post from reputable sources. Things that are documented. And funny P makes a statement on how the local indigenous population was all but wiped out by disease brought over by the Europeans, as an analogy of how our immune systems don't have the natural ability built up over time to resist these diseases coming from Africa or east Asia. 

Seems like a pretty well thought out post. 

But then you and Odd come back with posts that poo poo what we've posted like we're some sort of alarmists.

Now I'm sorry you feel that you think our posts are baseless. That's your opinion and you are more than welcome to it.

But you seem to think this is some sort of a game and I can guarentee you that I don't think it is.

But hey if you'd like to sit back and lull yourself into complacency so be it.But don't expect to get a free pass or that no one will post anything that contradicts you cause it;s not going to happen.

So have a nice day in Texas.,


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

It is simply amazing that you can keep doing that...
I've seen politicians who aren't that good.

Do you have a complex against Texans?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

You guys are having way too much fun making this about yourselves!


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> You guys are having way too much fun making this about yourselves!


Apologies... this disagreement seems to go off the rails too often.

I'll leave it at this:
Ebola is not a threat to the US, yet.
That can change.

I'm done.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

But then you and Odd come back with posts that poo poo what we've posted like we're some sort of alarmists."

Well I started out saying "because you're off base don't mean you're out of the park? ie Yes, it is gonna be a mess?

But I'm thinking I pretty much covered topic for my part ~


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

I'm sorry, Ebola will be a concern of mine, not sure if it makes the top ten though. There is enough to worry about. We have many more deaths per year here now from the Flu. I have had the Flu at least 10 times. And well I am here, but can I deal with another of these super bugs. If Ebola reaches my address its because it was either weaponized or unleashed by our own Gov't.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Bacteria & fungi up with you along with flu as you say. Zoonotic infections, like tick sicknesses, be your area's majors. Y'all have emerging encephalitis mutations to contend with compared to some other spots.
I look and it doesn't seem to be entirely regional - arkansas has increased zoonotics, flu with encephalibis traits, a few minor lung bleeds - disease is opportunistic, it's just puzzling sometimes what two different things one thing will think is opportunity.
One could map it out like kreskin....but they probably get in trouble.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Kauboy said:


> Kindly provide the evidence.
> When was the last pandemic of smallpox in the U.S.?
> 
> EDIT:
> ...


Epidemics and Pandemics in the U.S. 1616 to present

evidence, next time think twice


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

pheniox17 said:


> Epidemics and Pandemics in the U.S. 1616 to present
> 
> evidence, next time think twice


That evidence proves my point.
The low percentages don't justify a panic over this infection.
Next time, think first.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Kauboy said:


> That evidence proves my point.
> The low percentages don't justify a panic over this infection.
> Next time, think first.


They justify been aware.. But ignorance is Bliss


----------



## Ice Queen (Feb 16, 2014)

It amazes me that people who are so concerned with being prepared are totally writing off Ebola.

Credible scientists are concerned about it mutating to become more transmissible. That's enough to make me concerned.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Ice Queen said:


> It amazes me that people who are so concerned with being prepared are totally writing off Ebola.
> 
> Credible scientists are concerned about it mutating to become more transmissible. That's enough to make me concerned.


I think the level of concern depends on where you are.

If I were in Togo, I'd be very concerned about the spread of this virus. If I were in Mineral Springs, Arkansas, I wouldn't be very concerned - yet. The situation can change, and so will the level of concern.


----------



## Ice Queen (Feb 16, 2014)

It hasn't spread much because it is confined to a poverty stricken demographic that can't afford to travel. The people that spread the disease to more distant places are people like Patrick Sawyer, who could afford to fly. Eventually the disease burden will become high enough in West Africa, that the middle class will become affected. They have the means to flee. I'm not concerned about it showing up in my neighborhood, but, I am concerned about the mutation rate. The more people this affects, regardless of where they live, the greater of a threat it becomes.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

oddapple said:


> This is what I mean by idiotic - is there anyone left on earth that doesn't know American history well enough to know that the Indian small pox was done on purpose?
> You say all that snotty, hateful crud and no, you are not correct. Geez!


uh......what?....now maybe I missed that history lesson or maybe I'm the last one on earth to know this "fact"...can you provide me a link to information on this that contains the facts of the matter?


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

I am concern and watched this as part of my day job.
My transport research focus is Asia, Oceania, Africa. 
West Africa's major ports export much of European fruits and spices, 
With an incubation if up to 20 days, a lot of people can be exposed from an African longshoreman . Now - I've heard it has mutated to being airborne. If so, there should be more about this next week as a opposed to media hype and scares-manship... I mean sales... Um.. Ratings... Oops... Publics service announcers.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

CWOLDOJAX said:


> I am concern and watched this as part of my day job.
> Now - I've heard it has mutated to being airborne. /QUOTE]
> 
> If it turns out to be true - that Ebola has mutated to an airborne transmissible state - on par with influenza, measles, and chicken pox, then the entire world is doomed within days.
> ...


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

RNprepper said:


> CWOLDOJAX said:
> 
> 
> > I am concern and watched this as part of my day job.
> ...


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Ebola can be carried in pig meat. Bacon anyone? And there have been cases where imported lab monkeys have been infected. Apparently the virus comes from monkeys just like aids. There was a case of infected monkeys in reston Virginia.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

CWOLDOJAX said:


> So Ebola is not a threat?
> 
> 
> RNprepper said:
> ...


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

James m said:


> Ebola can be carried in pig meat. Bacon anyone? And there have been cases where imported lab monkeys have been infected. Apparently the virus comes from monkeys just like aids. There was a case of infected monkeys in reston Virginia.


One of the natural hosts is the fruit bat. It is probable that the bat (meat, blood, or feces) was the source of infection for the 2 year old boy who was Case Zero in this latest outbreak.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

Ice Queen said:


> It amazes me that people who are so concerned with being prepared are totally writing off Ebola.
> 
> Credible scientists are concerned about it mutating to become more transmissible. That's enough to make me concerned.


You make a good point about all of us. A collapse SHTF will most likely be something few if any of us see coming. A pandemic fits that in my mind which is a contradiction in my own statement.


----------



## Ice Queen (Feb 16, 2014)

If it does mutate to be airborne or at least to be more quickly transmissible as Norovirus (another RNA virus) I don't imagine we will be the first to know. I can't imagine what would happen if they did have to make that announcement! Just the announcement would cause global panic. It would be catastrophic.

I don't believe it has become airborne, or even mutated to be more transmissible, but the real concern is, every new case, gives the virus a new shot at doing this. 

The more cases that occur, regardless of where they occur, the more chances of a mutation. Seems to me, the smartest move is to stop it where it is. Get the care into Africa, so the epidemic can be stopped there.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

If you're so concerned over this topic, why did you post it in the silly "Ufo's, Zombies, 2012, Aliens, Mayan, End of the World, Apocalypse" section? lol


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Mish said:


> If you're so concerned over this topic, why did you post it in the silly "Ufo's, Zombies, 2012, Aliens, Mayan, End of the World, Apocalypse" section? lol


I'm thinking that is what some people are thinking it is.

I can understand why people in Africa would feel that way!


----------



## Ice Queen (Feb 16, 2014)

I'm wondering why it is posted here too....then again, if it went airborne, it would be the apocalypse. Maybe we should just keep our fingers crossed that it doesn't mutate?:shock:


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

I didn't see a pandemic section so this was the closet category...

But also it was about a dismissed case on the gold coast (like my back yard) that raised alarm from yellow to red back to yellow... 

Pick a minor city close to you, but not your town and you get a real Ebola scare (you med guys will be more in the loop than us non med guys) what would your reaction be (remember Australia is a isolated island, these threats should never happen, were immune... bull shit... bull shit) 

All I can say is thank God it was not Ebola...

But seeing "there is a 5% chance it will reach the USA" and some HIV refrences in here, if you decide to have sex with a random and you have a 5% chance of getting HIV, would you take measures to protect yourself?? (5% is 1 in 20 people with HIV in this theory if your maths teacher didn't tell you) 

Australia geographly is a rich country that has a high level of transport over asia, usa, europe, and the middle east... And the gold cost is a turist hub of the country... So that kid you know that lives around the corner has mummy screaming come home now...


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Gold coast *


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

RNprepper said:


> CWOLDOJAX said:
> 
> 
> > So Ebola is not a threat?
> ...


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

CWOLDOJAX said:


> RNprepper said:
> 
> 
> > I apologize if I came off wrong.
> ...


----------



## oldmurph58 (Feb 8, 2014)

I remember when aides first came out. The docs said, its nothin to worry about, it is only affecting the Haitian and gay communities. Now its a global epidemic, I've had tons of aides patients as a nurse. they are docs, lawyers, other nurses, anybody. I prep just to make myself feel safer, if other guys dont care about it, hey thats their business. 
This did turn into a livley & interestin discussion though.


----------



## Ice Queen (Feb 16, 2014)

If you normally prep, Ebola should not be a big deal. I think most of the infrastructure would hold up unless it was a mass pandemic. Even Liberia given its total lack of infrastructure, doesn't seem to be having mass panic (unless I am wrong--yes people are dying in the streets, but their military and police appear to be up and running). I do think they stand to lose up to half if not three quarters of their people. YET, that said, very brave people are still trying to take care of others, still trying to trace contacts etc. I do think this country can handle even several sporadic outbreaks without pandemonium. Basically to survive a pandemic, you need all the usual prepping actions, PLUS, you need to be isolated from possible sources of infection. I think the quandary is when do you get concerned. When there are 5 sporadic cases? 10? etc. I don't intend to change my lifestyle if a few sporadic cases pop up....might avoid airports tho, and use gloves when pumping gas etc. I dunno. Hard to say. If it goes airborne, all bets are off. My question is, if it goes airborne, will we even be told? It's kind of like if an asteroid is coming....what is the point of all the panic ahead of time? Not much you can do.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

> The Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, warning hospitals and doctors that "now is the time to prepare," has issued a six-page Ebola "checklist" to help healthcare workers quickly determine if patients are infected.
> 
> While the CDC does not believe that there are new cases of Ebola in the United States, the assumption in the checklist is that it is only a matter of time before the virus hits home.


CDC issues Ebola checklist: 'Now is the time to prepare' | WashingtonExaminer.com


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

Denton said:


> CDC issues Ebola checklist: 'Now is the time to prepare' | WashingtonExaminer.com


Beat me to it.
I just saw this on Twitter.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Bet they don't have a protocol for going from hospital general area into PPE change room into patient room into decon room back into change room and out into the hospital general area.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

and why does the department of state need 160,000 biohazard suits


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

SARGE7402 said:


> and why does the department of state need 160,000 biohazard suits


Trying to think of a good way to use that question as a starter for a Hillary swipe...


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Denton said:


> Trying to think of a good way to use that question as a starter for a Hillary swipe...


Yeah! I wouldn't want to touch that with a ten foot pole either. Or a cheap dollar Bill.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Denton said:


> Trying to think of a good way to use that question as a starter for a Hillary swipe...


Give that man a cigar!


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

I don't think this will be related to the biohazard suits, but it does add to the drama of how Ebola will come to the USA...

200,000 from Ebola countries have U.S. visas


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

SARGE7402 said:


> Yeah! I wouldn't want to touch that with a ten foot pole either. Or a cheap dollar Bill.


I see what you did there. :mrgreen:


----------



## Ice Queen (Feb 16, 2014)

I am sure the Native Americans would say the same about the arrival of the Europeans here in 1492. Small pox, measles and influenza killed off most Native Americans before they ever even saw the Euros. Emptied two continents by disease. Some well off business man will bring it here. That said, don't soil your undies. It won't get that out of control here, at least not for a long while.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

I know the fear mongers are trumping this up. But and however' ?!. If this disease makes the scene in a major city and you can carry and spread for up to twenty days before major symptoms. We will get to see the martial law you all spend so much time talking crazy shit about.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

US President Barack Obama to unveil major Ebola offensive for West Africa, UN to hold emergency meeting

Everyone relax now Obama has a plan (note extreme sarcasm)


----------



## Sockpuppet (Sep 6, 2014)

.....


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

::clapping::


SkepticalPrepper said:


> Ebola-chan is airborne! Everybody get your tinfoil hats!


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Here kitty kitty.


----------

